# Satisfaction - TV Show



## Riley_Z (Jan 29, 2014)

Maybe it's because I am a woman, but I don't get how the betrayed husband in this show can just sit down with the OM who was sleeping with his wife and do the guys' taxes?

Would a man actually do that?

Granted, he left without finishing them, calling the OM immature, but ... seriously... just sit down and do the guy's taxes???!!!


----------



## Turin74 (Apr 11, 2014)

Perhaps he was just looking for the opportunity to dob the OM to the tax office? 

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Riley_Z (Jan 29, 2014)

Turin74 said:


> Perhaps he was just looking for the opportunity to dob the OM to the tax office?
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


No, he actually ratted out the OM to the IRS. But then made a deal with the OM and had to do his taxes to get the IRS to back off.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Dunno what this show is. But if "Private Practice" is any measure, people in Hollywood have less than zero interest or understanding of men.


----------



## Turin74 (Apr 11, 2014)

Deal? Eg in return OM offered to un-screw his wife?  

IRS move was good, I bet many BS' around the world would've give up a kidney for that sort of perfectly legal opportunity, but it looks like this one just blew it. 



Riley_Z said:


> No, he actually ratted out the OM to the IRS. But then made a deal with the OM and had to do his taxes to get the IRS to back off.


 _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Another show glorifying infidelity and making it exciting?

Barf.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Well is is a tv show... 

LOL

But he does beat him up pretty good in the first episode.

I like this show. USA has a lot of good shows.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I watched a French movie recently. Actually, a French movie but about an Iranian/French couple where the man and wife are separated. while the Husband is gone, the wife has an affair with a dude who's also married and the other dudes wife is in a coma.

They're both married and having an affair with each other. The cuckholded husband is very non-chalant. At first he gets mad, but then he calms down and gets friendly with the other dude. he starts hanging around the house with both of them being their as though nothings wrong.

Very disturbing movie. What ever happened to righteous indignation?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

What movie was that one called?

I can see how these shows/movies can be triggers for us. But they are just shows/movies. Adultery has been around since the beginning of time and it's not exactly a new concept to be shown in film/television.

I tend to just not watch things I don't want to see.

In real life, I doubt any BS would start doing the OM's taxes (after beating his a$$). I also think the BS probably wouldn't turn into a high-priced gigolo. But. Yeah, makes for tv.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

And the OP got banned...


----------



## raven3321 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hard show to watch. It lost my interest mid-way through the first episode when he walks in on his wife with her lover and does.....nothing. What man in his right mind would just walk away without saying or doing anything? (I know he confronted Simon but I mean he doesn't confront his wife, Grace) I've heard of people walking away but confronting the spouse afterward. He doesn't even do that. He just goes on with her later as if nothing is happening as he's pondering the complexities of life; trying to figure out where HE went wrong and how he can figure out her needs? All the while, she's for all intents and purposes, as far as he knows, still in an affair with Simon?

I'm done.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

You guys are analyzing a tv for crying out loud. 

Meant to poke, meant to prod, meant to sensationalize and over 13 or so episodes draw out possible scenario to make the plot stretch.

Don't do this to yourselves..you'll bust a blood vessel venting


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

There's another show called Married. Familiar TAM themes: sexless marriage, kids, but love each other, she tells him to find sex elsewhere, and he cluelessly and awkwardly tries. It's painful to watch the contrived scenarios because in reality it's hard to believe anyone is as stupid as the main character. So, after watching two episodes, I stopped.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Married but Happy said:


> It's painful to watch the contrived scenarios because in reality it's hard to believe anyone is as stupid as the main character.


:rofl:


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Is this OP a guy pretending to be a gal? Thought someone mentioned that before..


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

No clue. But OP got banned.


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

Didn't the husband BH become a gigolo? 

And you think it's hard for the BH to do the OM taxes then watching scandal. Where the BW told her husband OW that her husband need her that's was cra-cra.

The the WH get pissed that his BW is getting some lol. But I love scandal.


----------



## onedge (Nov 27, 2013)

I like this show. I look at the cheating storyline as a way to get viewers to tune in but I completely understand the waking up one day and not knowing what makes you happy anymore. I sort of feel that now in my life. I don't believe cheating is the way to figure it out but I have been doing a lot of soul searching and can't communicate that with my husband.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

You wanna see a great movie, that hits hard, yet will make you think about the situation, and will in the end, yank at your heartstrings, even if you are hardcore zero tolerance----get ahold of Waterloo Bridge, stars were Robert Taylor and Vivian Leigh----


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

We watched the first episode yesterday, and it was surprisingly well done. It's thought-provoking and has many unexpected twists. It's about Satisfaction in life, not just about sex and marriage.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> No clue. But OP got banned.


OP got banned due to some other thread that I remember being a part of. It got heated between her/him and a couple of us. But nothing bannable (look, a new word!). I'd heard the OP used the same IP address of a previously banned poster.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Ah yes, the life of a Condor...


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

OK if I had walked in on my wife I would have not left the room until the the om was beat into a pulp.

I guess it was good I did not walk in on my former wwf. Not a show I will be watching


----------

